# Baking Soda Finger worked for me



## deer

Hi Ladies! 

I'm just popping in from 3rd tri to let you know what method of conception worked for me. I hope it helps some of you - this forum was invaluable for me when I was ttc. 

Anyway, I had been ttc for over a year for my 1st child. I tried opks, diet, lots of dtd, targeted days of dtd, etc but nothing worked. 

So as a last resort I did baking soda finger before dtd & it worked! After doing bsf, my cm became more liquidy and in abundance! We dtd about 15-30 mins later & it was morning time. 

"Taking Charge of your Fertility" also helped me figure out my cycles. 

I'm not saying that it'll work for everyone, but it's just advice for anyone who wants to give it a go. 

Good luck with your journey (I know it's stressful) but it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Stacenicole89

What's baking soda finger?


----------



## Zeri

Yeah, I've never heard of that? What do you mean, exactly?

And what's 'bsf'?


----------



## deer

Baking soda finger (bsf) is when you wet the tip of your finger then dip it in baking soda and insert it vaginally. I know it sounds off putting & I did it coz I was getting so frustrated with ttc but it worked for me. 

I know some ladies use preseed as lubricant, but it never worked for me.


----------



## rmd34

Wow, I've never heard of that one before. How did you find out about this method and how long did you do this for before you got your bfp??


----------



## xlouloux

*Casually goes to check the kitchen cupboard* 

I have some, googling it now sounds very interesting! It says be careful not to touch the cervix with it. I wonder if it can cause an uti or anything, I am prone to them but think I am in my fertile period and willing try!

Thank you for the tip, never heard this before :D


----------



## _jellybean_

Interesting. Will try it if this takes too long, but seems kind of...well, is it okay (like healthy) to put baking soda up there?


----------



## deer

I think I just saw it on another forum when I was ttc. It makes sense coz it makes the environment more alkaline which sperm are more likely to survive & it increases cm - which is needed to conceive. 

The first time I tried it I got my bfp


----------



## deer

I know - I was hesitant to try it too! I'm not a dr or anything, but I just lost it that month with ttc - if it didn't work my next step was going to be egg whites!

Oh yes thanks for adding that xlouloux! - you shouldn't touch your cervix


----------



## xlouloux

Ok I am going to risk this tonight and hope that we BD, I guess I will let you know how it goes lol. 

Hmm, I read that it can last for upto about 4 hours, so if I go use some now I should be good. I am only going to put it around the entrance just incase (sorry tmi lol).

Wish me luck :D


----------



## deer

Good luck!! I hope it works!! :)


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you,

I read that it can cause an infection if you are prone to them, but surely one little bit won't hurt plus I have cranberry vitamins at the ready. If this works, I think I will be shocked for the rest of my life!! :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

If you try this come back and let us know. I'm at a year and I'm pretty frustrated. Might have to try this.


----------



## Cheska

:rofl: loulou the entrance bit made me lol. Are you in your fertile time??

How would you avoid cervix?

I'm feeling that desparate I'm willing to try anything! 

Deer do you know sex of baby? I've read a more alkaline environment would make a......


----------



## Cheska

Boy!


----------



## xlouloux

I think I am yeah, not sure though lol. Your cervix tends to be higher if you are ovulating making it harder to reach, that and I have short stumpy fingers so it should be easy to avoid if I just put the tip of my finger in!

I wouldn't mind a boy, any baby will do right now. :D


----------



## Cheska

Girl sperm prefer a more acid environment suh as lemon or vinegar :haha:


----------



## Cheska

Let me know how you get on with you bsf loulou. Lots of :dust: 

Thanks for sharin your experience with baking soda deer hope all goes well with your LO :flower:


----------



## deer

I'm having a boy! Thanks Cheska!! Good luck^^


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow. Just when I thought I'd heard all the tricks. 

I just o'd a couple days ago but will likely try it next cycle. (can you tell I'm not feeling hopeful about this one) 

Thanks for sharing Deer!... Fellow BnBer from the Tdot. ;)


----------



## catielove

Interesting. I kind of want to try and sway for a boy, so I might try this. :D


----------



## xlouloux

Well I'm still alive lol, nothing major to report, little bit of a sting but it went away, my CM is really watery anyway so I can't say I noticed a difference nor DF. We BD'd twice but I'm not ovulating yet so I will do it again in a couple of days! :D


----------



## lisap2008

It works because sperm cannot live long in acidic environment and our vaginas are naturally acidic to kill anything that gets up there which helps prevent infection but also lowers the chance of conceiving. I found out that I am so acidic I was killing all my DH's sperm within minutes so I do BSF every month around ovulation and I have not gotten a infection yet. BSF raises the vaginal PH to a 8 ( which sperm thrive in)for 4 hours .


----------



## PinkPeony

lisap2008 said:


> It works because sperm cannot live long in acidic environment and our vaginas are naturally acidic to kill anything that gets up there which helps prevent infection but also lowers the chance of conceiving. I found out that I am so acidic I was killing all my DH's sperm within minutes so I do BSF every month around ovulation and I have not gotten a infection yet. BSF raises the vaginal PH to a 8 ( which sperm thrive in)for 4 hours .

How did you find out you're acidic?


----------



## lisap2008

PinkPeony said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> It works because sperm cannot live long in acidic environment and our vaginas are naturally acidic to kill anything that gets up there which helps prevent infection but also lowers the chance of conceiving. I found out that I am so acidic I was killing all my DH's sperm within minutes so I do BSF every month around ovulation and I have not gotten a infection yet. BSF raises the vaginal PH to a 8 ( which sperm thrive in)for 4 hours .
> 
> How did you find out you're acidic?Click to expand...

I bought PH testing strips and tested my CM its a 4 at ovulation time which will kill most sperm within minutes. its also why I have 4 girls, the x sperm can survive longer in a low PH ,Y sperm cannot.

Its a good idea to test your CM PH, for most women it will go up at ovulation time when EWCM is present but for me it does not. if you have EWCM and it tests around 7 -9 then you dont need to use baking soda . or if your TTC a girl then you want low PH but it does make it harder to conceive.


----------



## lxb

wow.. interesting. I'll be stalking this thread for you ladies' updates!

gluck~ :dust:


----------



## PinkPeony

lisap2008 said:


> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> It works because sperm cannot live long in acidic environment and our vaginas are naturally acidic to kill anything that gets up there which helps prevent infection but also lowers the chance of conceiving. I found out that I am so acidic I was killing all my DH's sperm within minutes so I do BSF every month around ovulation and I have not gotten a infection yet. BSF raises the vaginal PH to a 8 ( which sperm thrive in)for 4 hours .
> 
> How did you find out you're acidic?Click to expand...
> 
> I bought PH testing strips and tested my CM its a 4 at ovulation time which will kill most sperm within minutes. its also why I have 4 girls, the x sperm can survive longer in a low PH ,Y sperm cannot.
> 
> Its a good idea to test your CM PH for most women it will go up at ovulation time when EWCM is present but for me it does not. if you have EWCM and it tests around 7 -9 then you dont need to use baking soda . or if your TTC a girl then you want low PH but it does make it harder to conceive.Click to expand...

Neat! Where do you get the PH strips? 

Never thought TTC would be like this lol!


----------



## lisap2008

PinkPeony said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> It works because sperm cannot live long in acidic environment and our vaginas are naturally acidic to kill anything that gets up there which helps prevent infection but also lowers the chance of conceiving. I found out that I am so acidic I was killing all my DH's sperm within minutes so I do BSF every month around ovulation and I have not gotten a infection yet. BSF raises the vaginal PH to a 8 ( which sperm thrive in)for 4 hours .
> 
> How did you find out you're acidic?Click to expand...
> 
> I bought PH testing strips and tested my CM its a 4 at ovulation time which will kill most sperm within minutes. its also why I have 4 girls, the x sperm can survive longer in a low PH ,Y sperm cannot.
> 
> Its a good idea to test your CM PH for most women it will go up at ovulation time when EWCM is present but for me it does not. if you have EWCM and it tests around 7 -9 then you dont need to use baking soda . or if your TTC a girl then you want low PH but it does make it harder to conceive.Click to expand...
> 
> Neat! Where do you get the PH strips?
> 
> Never thought TTC would be like this lol!Click to expand...

These are the ones I use: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Phion-DIAG...716?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5643d373fc


----------



## _jellybean_

Learn something new every day. Thanks!


----------



## coralym30

hmmm maybe ill try this next cycle if i dont get a bfp .. thanks hunn


----------



## coralym30

I feel like a scientist testing all kinds of stuff and my vagina is the test tube lmao


----------



## qhslau

Last cycle when we ttc, i was pretty dry even around ovulation day. This time I'm gonna try some lubricant. Preseed is good or bad from everyone. So I'm really not sure. The BSF method sounds good, but we're actually wanting a girl than boy... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## vermeil

coralym30 said:


> I feel like a scientist testing all kinds of stuff and my vagina is the test tube lmao

:haha: that`s exactly how I feel too at times!! I'm TTC our second and I had already forgotten how CRAZY of a journey this is... I read up on the strangest topics, take the weirdest tests... some days I definitely feel a bit :wacko:

But thanks this is a very interesting thread!


----------



## future_momma

coralym30 said:


> I feel like a scientist testing all kinds of stuff and my vagina is the test tube lmao

:rofl:


----------



## catielove

qhslau said:


> Last cycle when we ttc, i was pretty dry even around ovulation day. This time I'm gonna try some lubricant. Preseed is good or bad from everyone. So I'm really not sure. The BSF method sounds good, but we're actually wanting a girl than boy...
> 
> Any suggestions?

I don't necessarily suggest this, because it's not a good idea in general. But one of my best friends used vinegar douches to make for a more acidic environment and sway for a girl, and she had a girl. (Douching in general isn't recommended. But if you're desperate. lol.)

If you need to work on CM, take a decongestant like mucinex or robitussin. It'll thin you CM so it's more hospitable to sperm. You can also use preseed or olive oil. (just a little olive oil.)


----------



## lisap2008

qhslau said:


> Last cycle when we ttc, i was pretty dry even around ovulation day. This time I'm gonna try some lubricant. Preseed is good or bad from everyone. So I'm really not sure. The BSF method sounds good, but we're actually wanting a girl than boy...
> 
> Any suggestions?

Preseed has a PH of 7 so it does not sway either way .
here is the page of info for TTC a girl. https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/3584.aspx


----------



## danni2kids

Just had a quick read through all post's, we have been TTC number 3 we have 2 boys already. And have been swaying for a girl, i have been taking cranberry capsules. Now im worried i might be killing off all of DH swimmers


----------



## Cheska

qhslau said:


> Last cycle when we ttc, i was pretty dry even around ovulation day. This time I'm gonna try some lubricant. Preseed is good or bad from everyone. So I'm really not sure. The BSF method sounds good, but we're actually wanting a girl than boy...
> 
> Any suggestions?

Are you taking evening primrose oil?


----------



## New2Bumps

I concieved a boy last time so I doubt bsf would work for me, but if I'm not pregnant this month I'll give it a go! Interesting about the PH. I am using preseed but I don't think I'm doing it right, are you supposed to put lots _inside?_


----------



## cassie4cincy

fascinating stuff! Can't wait to hear if it works for those of you who have tried it!


----------



## babytime1

What does evening primrose oil do??


----------



## kezza2012

How did everyone get on who tried this??... Im quite tempted lool


----------



## xlouloux

I wish I had a positive ending after trying it but unfortunately I haven't ovulated. The good news is I didn't get an infection and would be willing to try it again. Also I have had so much watery CM.


----------



## danni2kids

babytime1 said:


> What does evening primrose oil do??


It's suppose to help with increasing your CM.


----------



## lisap2008

danni2kids said:


> babytime1 said:
> 
> 
> What does evening primrose oil do??
> 
> 
> It's suppose to help with increasing your CM.Click to expand...

Its suppost to help by increasing estrogen which you have to be careful with because increase it too much and ovulation will be delayed or stop all together.


----------



## BL0810

Hi there - I've tried BSF before, it didn't work for us in regards to conceiving BUT it did help with my PH. Also, for those with little or almost no CM, I've read before that taking Mucinex (with guaifenesin as it's ONLY active ingredient) 5 days before O helps increase CM. I tried it a couple of times when we were TTC and it helped GREATLY. We still didn't conceive but I think it's something we'll still try next time around.


----------



## shroomie

BUMP!:kiss:




has anyone had luck with this?!


----------



## soniia21f

Baking soda finger - this is the first time iam hearing.. lets see how it works.. i will try on my next attempt.. :)


----------



## SillyTay

I tried it this morning. It was a little, eh, weird. Kinda made things dry and gritty at first lol. But by the time he came to bed and all was said and done, it was ok. He obviously didn't notice a difference :rofl:

My pH before I did it was around 5.5, which is on the acidic side. Not as much EWCM as I'd like but there was some present. I didn't test after I did it and before we BD, but I did about 2 hours later and the pH was a 9.0.

OPK was pretty close to + this evening, so I'm sure I'll be O'ing by tomorrow night. Will try this again tomorrow around noon when he gets home from work. 

I'll definitely post an update in a few weeks to let you know if it worked or not!


----------



## SandyLee79

So my fertility window is pretty much open and ready for buisness. ive spent all day beautifying myself you know waxing shaving cleansing even got a manicure and prettied my hands! bought some nice candles. Im now in my sexy jarmies waiting for OH to come home and i read this!!

I go to the cupboard to check and yep ive got baking soda but ummmmm its out of date!:shrug:

I swear im almost desperate enough to slip on my slippers put my daggy dressing gown on and go and get some from the shop!!!.

but i will do my best to contain myself and will go get some more tomorrow:happydance: as im hoping for a boy this time round as we already have 2 girls between the two of us so a boy would be nice


----------



## rainydays9

I have used baking soda for my past three cycles, works for me, def increases cm, def changes ph, and i conceived last cycle (was a chemical tho)
Have just ovulated again and used bsf for 4 nights in a row, no infection or side effects for me :flower:


----------



## makiaaubrey

i see this is a very old thread...but i have been researching it and researching it....and think i am going to try it tonight


----------



## nicb26

Never heard of this before... Think I'm going to try it!


----------

